# Best feats for animals?



## aboyd (May 19, 2009)

I've searched around and found some posts about the feats that a druid or ranger might take to improve their animal companions.  However, what feats should the _animal itself_ take, as it levels?

In particular, I have someone playing a ranger with a hawk for an animal companion (still a low-level game).  The hawk is pretty weak -- maybe we let it do a dive-bomb attack once, then have it flee before it gets walloped.  It also scouts.

What feats are good for the hawk, or good for animals in general?


----------



## Jeff Wilder (May 20, 2009)

With the caveat that it really depends on the animal's role, I'd look at:

Improved Natural Armor, Improved Natural Attack, the feat that gives skill points (five, I think), Dodge, Extra Tricks, Improved Toughness, the feat that increases the SHared Spells range to 30 feet, and so on.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (May 20, 2009)

The +5 skills feat I also forget the name of, I think it's from C.Adventurer, if not, then C.Scoundrel.

30 ft shared spells range is from the Companion Spellbond feat, iirc.

For a hawk, or any creature with average fly speed, Improved Flight (C.Adv) to get to good maneuvering is a no-brainer.  Flyby Attack, and the improved version if allowed, is also great.

Technically, animals could take Martial Study....   In my case, I had a Celestial Tiger from the Exalted Companion feat with int 3, so taking Devoted Spirit maneuvers and a stance, and later the tactical feat was somewhat justified.

If your DM uses the rule that I do that natural weapons gaining 1.5x str bonus to damage get 2H Power Attack values, that feat can be a nice addition.  As is Leap Attack, especially if said animal has pounce.  Really, all the charge-related feats are nice with pounce.  Back to the Tiger, I had to get rid of some physical feats when he "transformed into" a Dire Tiger (swapped) for the maneuver ones, but he originally had things like PA, Knockback (Races of Stone, free bull rush atempt after hitting w/ PA), Leap Attack, and Cometary Collision (PH2, ready a charge to counter a charge).  I highly recommend all of them, and maybe even trying to work towards Shock Trooper tactical feat (C.Warrior).

When in doubt, taking a feat for +2 will saves never hurts, either.


----------



## insanogeddon (May 20, 2009)

Games I play I avoid making animals very good in melee.  Just so the warriors thunder aint stolen and also if the animal is a primary source of damage it (as is logical) becomes the primary target.  Animals ain't robust or equiped enough to take to many save or die etc.

C.Adventurer:

Brachiation is always an amusing one (if only to see if you can get past the DM and watch his face... I managed a snake once)

Dive for Cover can be good for evasion.

Combat Reflexes and Expert Tactician for anything with reach boosts the party.  

Quick Reconoiter is sweet for a scouting animal.

C.Warrior:

Fleet of Foot is made of awesome for any animal that charges (dex 15+)and whos DM plays/positions npcs with strategically (90 degree turn mid charge sorts that)

Spring Attack is never bad nor Elusive Target.

For things with poision (DC = + 1/2 HD):  ability focus is sweet.


----------

